# New Diagnosis and feeling confused and alone



## DDavies (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi I was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes aged 49 just before Christmas by GP HbA1c was 55 after being referred to GP by optician following an eye test due to reduced vision and difficulty focusing, floaters,headaches - vision in left eye reduced quite markedly and optician referred me to opthalmology.  No information given just told to see nurse. Only seen nurse this week so have been reading up and started low carb diet/healthy eating/exercise - disappointed that repeat HbA1c was 57. I have monitored glucose levels over last few days on waking around 7.8. Today I have felt quite rough, confused, fuzzy head, dizzy and vision worse glucose levels today were 9.1 (2hrs after breakfast) 7.6 before lunch and 13.7 before evening meal. Very frightened and confused over what I should be doing next, worried about diabetes effecting my sight. My father was diagnosed as type 2 at 48 and my Grandfather was type 1 from 21 and went blind at 46 (unsure of exact cause but thought to be related to diabetes). Sorry for such a long post and would appreciate any help and advice.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Couple of questions. Who decided you were T2? And are you on any medication?

On reflection here’s a couple more. Have you lost any weight recently, and have you been drinking a lot due to thirst, and weeing a lot, specially in the night?


----------



## DDavies (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi 
GP diagnosed, not in medication. Previously I was pre diabetic with HbA1c of 47 this about 2 years ago after I had lost 3 stone in weight.  I have put about a stone back on since then over the 2 years. My BMI is 27.  Yes I am thirsty and drinking more and weeing more at night.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 10, 2019)

A low carb diet (in my case 50 gm of carb a day) should be really effective in reducing blood glucose, and then, by definition, Hba1c - if that has not happened then you might need further medication, including the possibility of insulin, to restore normality.


----------



## Madeline (Feb 10, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> On reflection here’s a couple more. Have you lost any weight recently, and have you been drinking a lot due to thirst, and weeing a lot, specially in the night?



May I jump in and ask why you ask that, please?


----------



## DDavies (Feb 10, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> Hi, and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Couple of questions. Who decided you were T2? And are you on any medication?
> 
> On reflection here’s a couple more. Have you lost any weight recently, and have you been drinking a lot due to thirst, and weeing a lot, specially in the night?



Hi

Thank you for your response.  I think I am type 2 GP just said adding me to diabetic register and to see nurse. Not on any medications. Yep thirsty and weeing more especially at night. Weight steady but exercise reduced due to change in job. Previously lost 3 stone 2 years ago but put about a stone back on BMI is 27.


----------



## KTNIC (Feb 10, 2019)

Symptoms: fuzzy head, tired, feel I need to eat something.
Solution : ate some cheese! Had a ginger biscuit, drank a bottle of water!
Cause: very low carb breakfast, lunch @ 2.00
Help!


----------



## DDavies (Feb 13, 2019)

Had a few spikes in readings over last few days 14 before and after meals.seen GP tonight and starting on metformin 500mg hoping to avoid any side effects ! Ad


----------



## KTNIC (Feb 14, 2019)

I feel like my profile picture. Banged the right side of my head on a cupboard Sunday, yesterday banged the left side, dozy . Both times ice and rest and 2 painkillers. T2 not on medication, working towards getting a good food balance, fine for last couple of days. Got up a 7 to go to the physio - bad back- felt shaky and really tired. Ok when there, got home head felt so heavy couldn't concentrate, irritated , mostly by my husband who thinks there is nothing wrong with me! Went to sleep fo 2 hrs. Eaten. Going back to sleep. Sorry for the moan, just feel a bit


----------



## Drummer (Feb 14, 2019)

@KTNIC you should contact your doctor, don't leave it to see if things improve.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 14, 2019)

DDavies said:


> Hi I was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes aged 49 just before Christmas by GP HbA1c was 55 after being referred to GP by optician following an eye test due to reduced vision and difficulty focusing, floaters,headaches - vision in left eye reduced quite markedly and optician referred me to opthalmology.  No information given just told to see nurse. Only seen nurse this week so have been reading up and started low carb diet/healthy eating/exercise - disappointed that repeat HbA1c was 57. I have monitored glucose levels over last few days on waking around 7.8. Today I have felt quite rough, confused, fuzzy head, dizzy and vision worse glucose levels today were 9.1 (2hrs after breakfast) 7.6 before lunch and 13.7 before evening meal. Very frightened and confused over what I should be doing next, worried about diabetes effecting my sight. My father was diagnosed as type 2 at 48 and my Grandfather was type 1 from 21 and went blind at 46 (unsure of exact cause but thought to be related to diabetes). Sorry for such a long post and would appreciate any help and advice.


Welcome to the forum DDavies.
The HbA1c gives an idea of what your glucose levels have been over the last three months, so if you have only just started the lower carb diet, it will not show up for while in that test.  You clearly have a history of both T1 and T2 in the family so will be aware of the importance of managing your D effectively.  You mentioned that you saw the nurse this week.  Did they give you any further advice that will help you?

Good to hear that you are self testing your blood glucose.  It would be useful to keep a food diary along with your glucose readings bothe before and 2 hours after meals.  Within each meal the amount any carbs is important, as it is this that becomes glucose, whatever the source of the carbs.  

Keep in touch and ask any questions that you have.


----------



## DDavies (Feb 16, 2019)

Thank you for your reply I unfortunately didn't get much advice from the nurse but saw the GP and they have put me on metformin 500mg which I started 3 days ago, I also asked to be referred for education programme. Will start monitoring blood glucose again in a couple of weeks. Had Diabetic retinopathy screening today and that seems ok just need to get sugars under control before changing glasses.
Struggling to know what food is best to eat as low carb diet not the same as what's advised to eat if diabetic?
Wondered if the metformin could make your glucose levels go the wrong way and end up too low ?


----------



## TTS (Feb 16, 2019)

Hello there...the more I read here the less I feel I know. I can't advise due to being relatively newly diagnosed and struggling to manage the whole thing. My meds say to take it just before or during breakie because otherwise one is risking, I presume, a plummet in glucose level. I dunno I'm having a relapse at the mo and I'm so stressed and depressed that I don't think I can cope with it all.
Apologies for not being of any help whatsoever. I haven't even eaten today so I don't know what is going on. I asked the GP for help on Thursday and she just said to book in for blood test asap before she could do anything.
Crumbs, I'm going to shut up now. I'm boring myself as per.
Xx


----------



## TTS (Feb 16, 2019)

What is an Hbh1c anyway?? I did a glucose tolerance test and it was 17. I don't understand.


----------



## KTNIC (Feb 16, 2019)

TTS said:


> Hello there...the more I read here the less I feel I know. I can't advise due to being relatively newly diagnosed and struggling to manage the whole thing. My meds say to take it just before or during breakie because otherwise one is risking, I presume, a plummet in glucose level. I dunno I'm having a relapse at the mo and I'm so stressed and depressed that I don't think I can cope with it all.
> Apologies for not being of any help whatsoever. I haven't even eaten today so I don't know what is going on. I asked the GP for help on Thursday and she just said to book in for blood test asap before she could do anything.
> Crumbs, I'm going to shut up now. I'm boring myself as per.
> Xx


Hi  I am also a newbie  and likewise go through many periods of confusion stress etc. Moan as much as you want I do! People on here are supportive. I gather the ‘solution ‘ isn’t straightforward, which is frustrating . You are not boring and you must eat don’t even look at whether it’s good or bad, but eat! Sending you hugs ‘cos I don’t know the answers either x


----------



## KTNIC (Feb 16, 2019)

I


TTS said:


> What is an Hbh1c anyway?? I did a glucose tolerance test and it was 17. I don't understand.


 looked up Hbh1c, but forgotten ! Try google!


----------



## Dave W (Feb 16, 2019)

TTS said:


> What is an Hbh1c anyway?? I did a glucose tolerance test and it was 17. I don't understand.


A HbA1c test measures glycated haemoglobin and gives a picture of average blood glucose levels over the previous three months or so.
Here's a link that may help you understand the numbers:
https://www.diabetes.co.uk/what-is-hba1c.html


----------



## TTS (Feb 16, 2019)

Gawd, you are kind darlings. Thankyou everso. Cuddles all round too. Xx


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 16, 2019)

TTS said:


> My meds say to take it just before or during breakie because otherwise one is risking, I presume, a plummet in glucose level.
> Xx



 The reason for the timing if this is metformin is that gastric upsets, flatulence and diarrhoea are very common side effects, especially at first, and if you take without food the side effects can be even worse.


----------



## TTS (Feb 16, 2019)

No, apparently it isn't straightforward and everyone is completely different but also at different times of the day. I've been taking levels alot despite what the doctor advised because you gotta learn what kicks off a spike or peak...test, adjust, repeat. I've learnt more about this shit from this site than many GP appointments. I feel like I'm being brushed off by them or sort of unsupported. I dunno; firstly they tell you that yes, you have diabetes then 'oh that's not too bad ' then double up your meds!!! No wonder I'm a bit confused. Yet again, thankyou friends and I will try to shut up!


----------



## TTS (Feb 16, 2019)

Oh, right. I take 4mg of glimepiride. I have a dodgey stomach anyway so praps that's why I wasn't placed on the metformin? Could be couldn't it?


----------



## Robin (Feb 17, 2019)

TTS said:


> Oh, right. I take 4mg of glimepiride. I have a dodgey stomach anyway so praps that's why I wasn't placed on the metformin? Could be couldn't it?


Ah, the reason for taking Glimepiride with meals is that it encourages the pancreas to release more insulin, and you only want this to happen when you’ve started eating for the day, to reduce the risk of a Hypo.


----------



## DDavies (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi
Yes I know how you feel very up and down myself , it's not straight forward and yes I agree the support in the community is very poor feel like you told a diagnosis and left to deal with it - all I will say is you have to keep asking the medical profession for help.  But I do know it is manageable, my dad has been type 2 diabetic for 30 years and has managed to control this with diet and meds only.
You must make sure you eat regularly though and I have found reading on here very helpful.


----------



## TTS (Feb 20, 2019)

Thankyou darlings. Have pulled a massive hypo today and am under huge stress but I am completely wiped out from it all. Just want to knock myself out and sleep but I'm so tremory I dunno if I can rest. It's a hard thing and I'm unsure if the people who should understand do; but it's great to have you all here because I dunno what I would do without you. And I acknowledge the 'keep on the positive ' side of advice. It's a little tricky when you're on your own. I don't feel too good. 
It's a full moon I think so I will be out howling later!! I'm making no sense and I am aware of it! Wooof! 
Thankyou everyone. Xx


----------



## TTS (Feb 20, 2019)

Robin, I love your grey! Bit frisky sometimes from the look of the tack?


----------



## TTS (Feb 20, 2019)

Do you like my avatar? I made that! Oh dear, better shut up. 
I used to like massive horses; strangely they seem less likely to have you off. Sorry...shut up dear!


----------



## KTNIC (Feb 20, 2019)

TTS said:


> Thankyou darlings. Have pulled a massive hypo today and am under huge stress but I am completely wiped out from it all. Just want to knock myself out and sleep but I'm so tremory I dunno if I can rest. It's a hard thing and I'm unsure if the people who should understand do; but it's great to have you all here because I dunno what I would do without you. And I acknowledge the 'keep on the positive ' side of advice. It's a little tricky when you're on your own. I don't feel too good.
> It's a full moon I think so I will be out howling later!! I'm making no sense and I am aware of it! Wooof!
> Thankyou everyone. Xx


So sorry your feeling crap, but isn’t it good that there are people on here who willlisten and try to help. I find myself asking the most inane questions. What do you think caused your hypo? Have you been eating? I sound like your mum! After trying hard with breakfast & lunch today , through caution to the wind! 2 walks with dog, took OH to drs, chest infection dog fed up. Theatre trip cancelled.
Upset stomach this afternoon, OH in bed all pm. Chip muffin & g and t for tea. Got pains in stomach now! OH back in bed! 2 Moro is another day. 
Take care. Feel free to unload on here all night. 
Or start a diary or write stories , I did when both my parents had dementia , very therapeutic. X


----------



## Madeline (Feb 20, 2019)

TTS said:


> Do you like my avatar? I made that! Oh dear, better shut up.
> I used to like massive horses; strangely they seem less likely to have you off. Sorry...shut up dear!


Bigger the better in my book too, you’d have liked my 16.3 boy, he was an ISH and super fast when he felt like it. 

Hypo’d yesterday in the garden centre. Swore at poor Mr Madeline and babbled about Bin Laden. Hey ho, at least we make the world interesting.


----------



## Robin (Feb 20, 2019)

TTS said:


> Robin, I love your grey! Bit frisky sometimes from the look of the tack?


Not at all, he’s a softie, but he is a riding school pony, and can take the mickey with small children!


----------

